# Chemical Guys UK Open Day - July 30th - 10:30am Onwards!!



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We'd like to open our doors once again to open to invite all our customers and friends to our open day on Saturday the 30th of July, from 10:30am onwards.

We'll be showing some new products hitting our shores from the US, and of course how to use them.

However, it wouldn't be an open day without some bargains to be had, so we'll be offering an in store discount on *EVERY* purchase Made!!

Hope to see some regulars as well as some new faces, don't worry, we won't bite!


All The Best, and hope to see you there!!
Jordan
CGUK​


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm away down south for a carshow on Friday/sat/sun mate apologies.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im down in MK that weekend too, business and pleasure.... But I will see you Tuesday or Wednesday. Depending when you know what arrives....:thumb:

steve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MKV where are you staying mate?

We're actually staying at the Hilton/MK dons stadium.

We have a car show in Warwick/Gaydon on the Saturday.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

If only you were closer 

270 miles :doublesho


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hopefully i will get to this one for an hour or so :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

gally said:


> MKV where are you staying mate?
> 
> We're actually staying at the Hilton/MK dons stadium.
> 
> We have a car show in Warwick/Gaydon on the Saturday.


Im staying at Harben House hotel in Newport Pagnell. Im popping into the AB open day for a couple of hours then onto Emberton Country Park at Olney for the Milton Keynes Lightning Supporters Club summer BBQ. Sunday and Monday Im working in MK. 
I usually stay in the Jurys hotel in the city centre or the Premier Inn at Furzton Lake.

Are you staying at the Doubletree hotel next to the stadium? Ive heard its very nice. Just a little bit out of town...Not much to do round that bit unless you like Ikea and Asda.

Steve


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah, I thought it was quite close to the city centre! Woops! 

How far are we talking in a taxi for food and drinks?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Its only about 4 miles from the city centre..About 10 mins and a tenner in a taxi....Whats sort of food do you like?...Wanting a quiet or busy night?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Quiet ish but I like City centres with plenty of places to choose from. Maybe some champagne and the like.

Food wise we'll try anywhere. Not sure what MK has to offer really. A nice meal though on the Saturday night.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

If you want quietish then Id say head for The Hub. Its a square, close to the centre with some lovely restarunts and a few busy bars and clubs very close by. If you want a busier night head for the Theatre district...Restraunts, bars, clubs a plenty and with more of the same a 2min walk away at the Xscape. Does get very busy on a Saturday night though.
Are you just down for the Satyrday night?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

mkv said:


> If you want quietish then Id say head for The Hub. Its a square, close to the centre with some lovely restarunts and a few busy bars and clubs very close by. If you want a busier night head for the Theatre district...Restraunts, bars, clubs a plenty and with more of the same a 2min walk away at the Xscape. Does get very busy on a Saturday night though.
> Are you just down for the Satyrday night?


The theatre sounds good. We do like upmarket places so just trying to figure where to go. Food wise seems there is lots to choose from!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm down in Kilmarnock at a funky power/Planet Performance day I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gutted David, I'm on a stag weekend in Newcastle this weekend.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im working all day.. as per usual.. 5 years without a saturday off apart from the 4 weeks holiday per year.

and sometimes even then i have to go in on a saturday and take an extra monday off for it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

And another one here that can't make it, unfortunately, due to a relatives funeral.

Have a good one though! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Alan W said:


> And another one here that can't make it, unfortunately, due to a relatives funeral.
> 
> Have a good one though! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


sorry to hear that Alan


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Mick.

It's Audrey's Aunt and Godmother. 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry about yours and your wifes loss alan.. never easy..


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Craig.

Alan W


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> im working all day.. as per usual.. 5 years without a saturday off apart from the 4 weeks holiday per year.
> 
> and sometimes even then i have to go in on a saturday and take an extra monday off for it.


jesus wept having to work every saturday would kill me.
hopefully ill get through for a couple of hours before i have to head back as im playing golf early afternoon


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Can't make it either, I'm afraid, clashes with Autobrite's meet and machine class the following day which I'm away all weekend for.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dave/jordan.. you might be best putting it back a week or so?

it seems like all us regulars have pulled out lol..
gonna just be you baz and jordan..:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I can't do Saturdays anyway tbf. Sundays are always better for people imo.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It's quite quick notice but hopefully some folk will make it along if the day stays the same date.. if not, hopefully I'll be able to make it down


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

David and some of the other guys were kind enough to give my RS a spruce up at the meet. God I love Hybrid V7!


Chemical Guys UK Open Day, July 2011 by al broon, on Flickr


Chemical Guys UK Open Day, July 2011 by al broon, on Flickr


Chemical Guys UK Open Day, July 2011 by al broon, on Flickr

More pics in my flickr album including the before ! - http://www.flickr.com/photos/albroon/sets/72157625023769363/with/5995458604/


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great looking RS BTW.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

That looks fantastic 

Can't wait to my backlight and V7 come to compliment my 50/50 :buffer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

OI!!!! 

stewart, dave and jordan... you lot are in trouble!!! 
you never washed my car... what its not good enough!!

:lol:

nice RS btw.. hope it was a good day.. i was busy working.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> OI!!!!
> 
> stewart, dave and jordan... you lot are in trouble!!!
> you never washed my car... what its not good enough!!
> ...


Oh bugger !!! Caught!! Couldn't resist Alan was busy takin pictures so I decided to give a helping hand, :detailer:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

your washing my motor next time stewart


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> your washing my motor next time stewart


no bother! its easy when daves supplying the products! :devil:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol done deal.. im sure he can spare a wee bit of them to do my car.. i bought his bmw the amount i spend :lol:


----------

